# Primer for water based foundation??!



## Sigrun Været (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello!

I got the *Este Lauder Double Wear Foundation* last week and I really like it. I have a little dry skin but also a little oily skin (nothing special really, its mostly my dry skin that bugs me!). I feel like when I put on my foundation its like a little bit resistant because I dont use a primer anymore. Ive only tried silicone based primers and that has worked well with oil based foundations, but i recently discovered that you should have different based primers for different base foundations?! haha.. :wacko:   :blink:  Anyway my question: *Do you know about any good primers that works well with the Este Lauder double wear foundation? *

*And also if you could shed some light on the based things for me that would be really nice. Could i for instance use an oil based primer for my water based foundation?*

i really love the foundation but I feel like it would work even better with a decent primer, now I just use my Loccitane Shea butter 25% moisturizer before i apply my makeup but it only hydrates and doesn't really smooth out the skin!

THANKS in advance! New to this forum so hope I put it in the right place lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eghosa Smirkyy Orumwense (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello Sigrun,

Welcome to the Forum. How are you ?

What do you mean by it being resistant?

Well, in general, if your foundation is oil based, then your primer should be oil based as well . Same principle applies to water and silicone and even wax. You see the reason for this is that; oil and water doesn't mix so when you use oil based with water based, it won't feel right,and your foundation will probably not last all day. Make sense? Maybe this is what you mean by it being resistant.

For your dry skin, you said it bugs you. Why is this? What difficulties exactly are you experiencing? My advice would be to exfoliate as this will give you that smooth feeling you're going for.

As for the Estee Lauder double wear Foundation, I haven't used it on my clients or myself before so I can't give any specific advice on that but I can tell you this; follow the principle of oil for oil, water for water, and silicone for silicone when picking your primers and moisturisers, and you shouldn't have any issues.

Feel free to reply if you have any more questions.

Let me know how else I can be of help,

Stacey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 19, 2015)

stacey94 said:


> Hello Sigrun,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum. How are you ?
> 
> ...


And suddenly I feel like a bit of light has been shed on my past foundation failures. Now I'm curious about what foundations I tried with what primers, but I can't really remember the combos. I'll keep this in mind in the future, should I get back into cream / liquid foundations.

Thanks, Stacey!  :flowers:


----------



## Eghosa Smirkyy Orumwense (Jan 19, 2015)

You're most welcome Zee!

Always happy to help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## subbes (Jan 21, 2015)

What's an easy way to know if a foundation or other base is oil-, silicone- or water-based?  Are there certain ingredients that are flags for one or the other?


----------



## Eghosa Smirkyy Orumwense (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello Subbes,

How do you do?

An easy and fast way to tell if your product is silicone, water or oil based is to check the top ingredients; as in look at the first five.

Does it say Aqua? That's water, but hold on a minute, does it say 'lanolin oil'? does it mention another oil? Then it's oil based. You see, the water is there to make it blend easily but that doesn't always mean the product is water based. The oil listed after iT is always the dead giveaway.

To tell if it's silicone based, check for any ingredient with -cone /-methicone/-siloxane e.g dimethicone.

The trick is to check how many water based ingredients as compared to oil or silicone are listed. With water based, you will see Aqua as the first ingredient and you will NOT see any silicone or oil based ingredients listed throughout.

With oil, you might see Aqua(water) (like I said it's used to make the product blend easily), but you will see more oil based ingredients listed right after. And the same thing applies for silicone.

Hope this has helped.

Feel free to ask any more questions if you have any.

All the best,

Stacey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow, how come I never knew this?!?

Thanks for the detailed info, Stacey!

First thing I'm doing when I get home from work is check my CC cream and primer.

This may answer a lot of questions


----------



## Eghosa Smirkyy Orumwense (Jan 22, 2015)

You are Welcome Kristy!

Always happy to help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TwirlyGirly (Jan 27, 2015)

stacey94 said:


> The trick is to check how many water based ingredients as compared to oil or silicone are listed. With water based, you will see Aqua as the first ingredient and you will NOT see any silicone or oil based ingredients listed throughout.


Good information!

I did a bit of research, and Estee Lauder makes three "Double Wear" foundations; Estee Lauder Double Wear Stay in Place, Estee Lauder Double Wear Light Stay in Place, and Estee Lauder Double Wear Maximum Cover. I'm not sure which of the three foundations Sigrun purchased.

I had to really hunt down the ingredient lists for these (I am not fond of cosmetic companies that don't post the ingredient lists for their products, especially since so many people are buying cosmetics online these days).

I am by no means an expert regarding cosmetic ingredients, but it appears to me all three formulae are silicone-based, not water-based as the OP thought (please correct me if I'm wrong!):

*Estee Lauder Double Wear Stay in Place:*

Water, Cyclopentasiloxane, Trimethylsiloxysilicate, PEG/PPG-18/18 Dimethicone, Butylene Glycol, Tribehenin, Polyglyceryl-3 Diisostearate, Magnesium Sulfate, Tocopheryl Acetate, Polymethylsilsesquioxane, Methicone, Laureth-7, Xanthan Gum, Alumina, Sodium Dehydroacetate, Disteardimonium Hectorite, Cellulose Gum, Propylene Carbonate, Pentaerythrityl Tetra-Di-Butyl Hydroxyhydrocinnamate, Phenoxyethanol. May Contain: Iron Oxides, Mica, Titanium Dioxide.

*Estee Lauder Double Wear L**ight Stay in Place*:

Water, Cyclopentasiloxane, Trimethylsiloxysilicate, Butylene Glycol, Trimethyl Pentaphenyltrisiloxane, Phenyl Trimethicone, Silica, Magnesium Sulfate, Polyglyceryl-3 Diisostearate, Tribehenin, PEG-10 Dimethicone, BIS-PEG/PPG-14/14 Dimethicone, Ethylhexylglycerin, Phenyl Methicone, Sodium Hyaluronate, Dimethicone, Polyglyceryl-4 Isostearate, Laureth-7, Glycerin, Polymethylsilsesquioxane, Hexyl Laurate, Cetyl PEG/PPG-10/1 Dimethicone, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria), Disteardimonium Hectorite, Methicone, Propylene Carbonate, Tetramethyl Hexyphenyl Tetrasiloxane, Cellulose Gum, Xanthan Gum, Dimethicone Silylate, Tocopheryl Acetate, Alumina, Sorbic Acid, Chlorphenesin, Phenoxyethanol. May contain: Iron Oxides, Titanium Dioxide, Bismuth Oxychloride, Mica, Ferric Ammonium Ferrocyanide.

*Estee Lauder Double Wear Maximum Cover*:

Active ingredient: Titanium Dioxide Ingredients: Isododecane, Titanium Dioxide, Isohexadecane, Methyl Methacrylate Crosspolymer, Petrolatum, Glyceryl Stearate, Quaternium-18 Hectorite, Ethylene Mixed Copolymer, Microcrystalline Wax (cera microcristallina), Kaolin, Cholesterol, Aloe Barbadensis Extract, Lavender, Sandalwood, Tocopheryl Acetate, Isomerized Linoleic Acid, Geranium, Silica, Jasmin, Stearyl Glycyrrhetinate, Bisabolol, Propylene Carbonate, Polyethylene, Rose, Polyglyceryl-3 Diisostearate, BHT, Mica, Bismuth Oxychloride, Iron Oxides, Chromium Oxide Green, Chromium Hydroxide Greens.

If I am correct in that all three foundations are silicone-based, then Sigrun, you will need a silicone primer, not a water-based primer.


----------



## Eghosa Smirkyy Orumwense (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello Twirlygirly,

This is really detailed. I must commend you on the effort it took to get this. Well done!

The last product is not silicone based though because if you check, there is 'petrolatum', 'glyceryl Stearate', Quaternium-18 Hectorite in it with some wax based ingredients as well. I can then conclude that this product is oil based. I will tell you why in a second.

Petrolatum is made from a mixture of oil and wax, glyceryl Stearate is made from reacting glycerin with stearic acid, (which is an acid derived from animal and vegetable fats and oils), while Quaternium-18 Hectorite is a salt formed from fats of Tallow (tallow is a form of beef or mutton fat) and then we also see some microcrystalline wax in there which is wax gotten by removing the oil from petrolatum. Tocopheryl Acetate is a combination of fat soluble vitamin E mixed wit acetic acid. This vitamin E can be gotten from vegetable oils and sometimes found in dairy products.

This is the reason I said it is an oil based product because there is just a lot of oil based or oil derived ingredients contained in it as compared to wax. I cant seem to find any silicone based ingredients in it.

I really hope this helps,

All the best,

Stacey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 27, 2015)

@ Does it matter what type of primer is used with powder / mineral foundations?


----------



## TwirlyGirly (Jan 27, 2015)

stacey94 said:


> The last product is not silicone based though because if you check, there is 'petrolatum', 'glyceryl Stearate', Quaternium-18 Hectorite in it with some wax based ingredients as well. I can then conclude that this product is oil based.


Good to know!

It looks like the OP was given some bad information then, as none of the three Estee Lauder Double Wear foundations are water-based.

@Sigrun.....Can you tell us which of the three foundation formulae you purchased? We may better be able to advise you on primers with that information.


----------



## Eghosa Smirkyy Orumwense (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello @@ZeeOmega,

For powder foundation, no. For mineral fpundation, this will depend on the type again; water, oil or silicone based.

Hope this has helped.

All the best,

Stacey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 1, 2015)

For Estee Lauder Double Wear foundations I've used EL Idealist with great results. I've used Idealist with other foundations as well and always find the foundation lasting a lot longer. A makeup artist once shared this product with me and I've been using it ever since except recently when I ran out of it. Haven't bought a replacement yet because of the price and being on no buy but will again some day. I tried their Perfectionist as well and didn't like it as much as Idealist. I've used both versions of the Idealist, The illuminator (which adds a little bit of shimmer) as well as the original Idealist (pore perfector) and don't have a preference either way. I found that both versions worked well for me. I also really like Laura Mercier primer. Another makeup artist used this on me once along with the Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer and I loved the results and how light it all felt on my combo skin. Occasionally I'll use the combo (LM primer/tinted moisturizer) but I've found that if I use them every single day, I get clogged pores. Not sure if the tinted moisturizer or the primer is the culprit, most likely the primer but not sure. I've also used Clarins Beauty Flash Balm as a primer but it also clogged my pores if I used it daily. Now I use it occasionally and love the results. My skin seems to glow when I use it under a foundation.


----------



## Ildergreier (Feb 9, 2015)

The one in a pump bottle from Gosh Cosmetics are a very good primer.


----------

